# Deputy Sheriff Dean Ridings



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

Deputy Sheriff Dean Ridings

<TABLE border=0 cellSpacing=7 cellPadding=0 width=125 background=/images/frame.jpg height=146>[TR][TD][/TD][/TR][/TABLE]


*Spotsylvania County Sheriff's Office
Virginia*
End of Watch: Saturday, June 19, 2010
Biographical Info
*Age:* 52
*Tour of Duty:* 6 years
*Badge Number:* Not available
Incident Details
*Cause of Death:* Boating accident
*Date of Incident:* Saturday, June 19, 2010
*Weapon Used:* Not available
*Suspect Info:* Not available
Deputy Dean Ridings was killed in a boating accident while conducting marine patrol on Lake Anna with another deputy. The boat was involved in an accident and Deputy Ridings' partner was thrown overboard.

Other boaters assisted the deputy back onto the patrol boat, where it was discovered that Deputy Riding had suffered severe injuries. The deputy returned the boat to shore where both were transported to Mary Washington Hospital. Deputy Ridings succumbed to his injuries a short time later.

Deputy Ridings had served with the agency for six years.
Agency Contact Information
Spotsylvania County Sheriff's Office
9101 Courthouse Road
Spotsylvania, VA 22553

Phone: (540) 547-7200

_*Please contact the Spotsylvania County Sheriff's Office for funeral arrangements or for survivor benefit fund information.*_


----------



## SPINMASS (Jan 30, 2004)

RIP Deputy


----------



## 8MORE (Nov 25, 2008)

Rest in Peace.


----------

